# ss strainers?



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have been using one of those plastic wide mouth funnel/strainers for milking, but i see its getting pretty gauged up and that's just not good iwth raw milk. so, has anyone been using the small hoeggers fitler thing? the big one is too spendy for me, but i wonder if the small one is fast enough, i wish i could find one like this plastic one only in ss! i seen one, but it has no filter disk, so i do not know now i'd keep the paper dairy filter in place?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

When i first got my goats I got the small ss filter from Hoeggers if was fine for two goats but if you milk more than that you will want a big one. Have you checked ebay?

Christy


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought the same thing, that the big one was two pricy, but once I got it I realized it was worth it's weight in gold. It's worth every penny to me.

Tamera


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm milking three right now, and plan to do so for some time, possible up to 4. maybe i'll save my pennies for the bigger one then. thanks for the info.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

When I was milking 6 I still used the small stainless strainer. The first one I bought from Caprine -- it had a stainless steel ring that pushed in on top of the filter (I bought an extra ring just in case the kids helped me misplace it, worth the .95 cents I paid!) The first one I sold to someone else getting into goats but kept the second ring. I bought the hoegger strainer from Jeffers, because it was one stop shopping. The hoegger strainer works different than my easy first strainer.....it has a screw on band that seats the filter between the outside band and the strainer. I absolutely hate it! It is difficult for me to get the band screwed on with the filter taking up so much room. That extra ring I kept though fits right inside the Hoegger strainer and I use it the same as my old one. I think the Hoegger strainer was more expensive -- go figure! .......Linda


----------

